
Join Chrome Extension in Jeopardy – Google Won’t Tell Me Why – Tasker and Join - hadrien01
https://joaoapps.com/join-chrome-extension-in-jeopardy-google-wont-tell-me-why/
======
garazy
I had this too for my extension - as mentioned there’s a security explanation
tab now on the developer dashboard. I also removed any http requirements and
made then https and stopped using external scripts/css hopefully enough -
annoying their messaging is so vague and menacing.

------
egfx
This seems like a good way of promoting your extension nowadays. It’s no big
deal. I got this message too for [https://2fb.me](https://2fb.me) all you have
to do is go into the privacy tab and list all the reasons why your issuing the
permission as in what problem it’s meant to solve. My message stated something
about not future proofing. I just resubmitted it.

~~~
fieryscribe
If that's all that needs to be done, Google should update their boilerplate
responses to include that.

Right now, for multiple developers, they're appearing to be obtuse. For
Google, it just adds to their reputation as being robotic and unfriendly, and
it's gaining traction.

~~~
egfx
Well basically I agree. I even tweeted about it
[https://twitter.com/chamILYAn/status/1215680803608285184](https://twitter.com/chamILYAn/status/1215680803608285184)
earlier this year. The situation is they are being robotic. Iv'e always
thought the last thing anyone should automate is support. Maybe a company the
size of Google could do it but version 1 isn't working. It's not quite
completely automated. I believe they have someone behind the response clicking
on a selection of a set of possibilities and there isn't a way to turn it off.

------
hadrien01
Same problem as
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23168874](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23168874)

The conversation between Google and the developer is infuriating

------
tony-allan
Similar story published around the same time as this one...
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23168874](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23168874))
[https://blog.pushbullet.com/2020/05/13/lets-guess-what-
googl...](https://blog.pushbullet.com/2020/05/13/lets-guess-what-google-
requires-in-14-days-or-they-kill-our-extension/)

------
jhot
For any Android users that don't already, I highly recommend either Join or
Pushbullet even if just simply used for clipboard sync. The ability to send
files and mirror your notifications can be handy but once you have clipboard
sync it's hard to go back.

~~~
SAI_Peregrinus
KDE Connect[1] is great if you're on Linux (KDE has it built in, Gnome has
GSConnect which implements it, early releases are available for Windows and
Mac). File sharing, notification sync, clipboard sync, remote media controls
for the PC, use PC as a keyboard for the phone, ring the phone, etc.

[1] [https://kdeconnect.kde.org/](https://kdeconnect.kde.org/)

------
gempir
Archive link, since the site seems to be overburdened.

[http://web.archive.org/web/20200514182732/https://joaoapps.c...](http://web.archive.org/web/20200514182732/https://joaoapps.com/join-
chrome-extension-in-jeopardy-google-wont-tell-me-why/)

------
emilfihlman
This is super infuriating. There should be some regulation regarding platforms
and access on them if you are big enough.

------
GioM
Looks like some similar functionality to pushbullet... message syncing from
Chrome to Android.

I wouldn’t be surprised if Google is preparing to roll out a message sync
service of their own in the next few months.

------
drcongo
Why is this site asking for permission to send me notifications? I definitely
don't trust the Chrome Extension now.

~~~
m-p-3
Maybe because you can use Join and most of its features directly through its
website?

[https://joaoapps.com/join/web/](https://joaoapps.com/join/web/)

------
benbristow
Site been Hacker News'd?

